# Bella's 3rd Training class



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm so proud of Bella...she does better and better every week. She learned how to stay and laydown and she's actually getting it. I can't believe how much these classes have helped. She listens to me (most of the time at least) and she's actually getting this stuff. It helps when you have a good trainer. She's awesome and if anyone is in Miami, I highly recommend her.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww thats great!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww!!! I'm so glad to hear the classes are going so well!! Keep up the good work Bella!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mylittlebella_@Feb 4 2005, 09:46 AM
> *I'm so proud of Bella...she does better and better every week.  She learned how to stay and laydown and she's actually getting it.  I can't believe how much these classes have helped.  She listens to me (most of the time at least) and she's actually getting this stuff.  It helps when you have a good trainer.  She's awesome and if anyone is in Miami, I highly recommend her.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

How's Bella doing with her training? Kirbie finally started his yesterday,but it was more going over all the information etc. I cant wait for next week.We get to do something!!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I've been watching for Bella's updates also. I remember she was giving you fits before the training. Is there much improvement? Stories to share? Proud mama moments?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Awwww! That's awesome!!! Bella's cute and smart!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

That's wonderful. We started puppy classes yesterday. The most important things we learned were: 1. never use their name when giving a command otherwise they will learn that their name means "treat" and you want them to associate action with treat; and 2. you need to do a "dominance hold" on them often when they are puppies. A dominance hold is when you pin the puppy either on the floor, or against your body, until he/she stops struggling. Wait a few seconds and then release the dog. You should not use force to pin the dog, but gentle pressure. Has anyone else heard of this? I can say we've done it a few times since yesterday and our puppy hasn't bitten any of us once since.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 13 2005, 01:27 PM
> *That's wonderful.  We started puppy classes yesterday.  The most important things we learned were: 1.  never use their name when giving a command otherwise they will learn that their name means "treat" and you want them to associate action with treat; and 2. you need to do a "dominance hold" on them often when they are puppies.  A dominance hold is when you pin the puppy either on the floor, or against your body, until he/she stops struggling.  Wait a few seconds and then release the dog.  You should not use force to pin the dog, but gentle pressure.  Has anyone else heard of this?  I can say we've done it a few times since yesterday and our puppy hasn't bitten any of us once since.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35122*


[/QUOTE]

I forgot you were going also!
Yup, they told me the same thing.The training were we go is based on Karen Pryor (sp?) She is excellant,she wrote Dont Shoot The Dog.That is the other book that has been recomended on here.Kirbie is a little older 10 1/2 mon. But he is so small I put him in Puppy Class.I have been working with him already,just wanted to make sure we were on the right track!! We will be all able to share how things are going!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Dominance is not established by force. I think dogs should learn to be handled, but holding a dog until they stop struggling is not going to assert your dominance. In pups, I will on occasion do a "Mamma dog" and grab their scruff and growl at them if they're too out of control or I don't like their behavior.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I have to be honest, I was a bit put off by this manuver. But the key is not to use any kind of force, you don't want to hurt the pup. I have been holding her against my chest, like a hug where one hand is on her head, the other on her tushy. She doesn't squirm at all, and it seems like she kind of likes it because she usually starts licking my chin. Maybe it is just a coincidence that she hasn't been biting. Our instructor called this the "mama dog move" because dogs will lay their heads and paws across puppies when their behavior gets too out of control.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Feb 13 2005, 02:32 PM
> *Dominance is not established by force. I think dogs should learn to be handled, but holding a dog until they stop struggling is not going to assert your dominance. In pups, I will on occasion do a "Mamma dog" and grab their scruff and growl at them if they're too out of control or I don't like their behavior.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35129*


[/QUOTE]

I agree with you Jackie. That technique taught in the class sounds somewhat like the alpha roll which is now out of favor with most trainers.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 13 2005, 01:27 PM
> *That's wonderful.  We started puppy classes yesterday.  The most important things we learned were: 1.  never use their name when giving a command otherwise they will learn that their name means "treat" and you want them to associate action with treat; and 2. you need to do a "dominance hold" on them often when they are puppies.  A dominance hold is when you pin the puppy either on the floor, or against your body, until he/she stops struggling.  Wait a few seconds and then release the dog.  You should not use force to pin the dog, but gentle pressure.  Has anyone else heard of this?  I can say we've done it a few times since yesterday and our puppy hasn't bitten any of us once since.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35122*


[/QUOTE]
I had always been taught to use their name before giving a command because it gets their attention and let's them know you're talking to them... such as... "Catcher (get his attention) Sit". Versus saying "Sit" out of the blue. 

I'm not sure I agree that the dog would associate their name with a treat. They don't get the treat until they do the action; i.e., "sit", "stay", etc. Saying their name only gets their attention so they will do the action... they don't get a treat for responding to their name; only for the action.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I thought the same thing too...but this was a point that the trainer kept stressing. She said that they will go through their whole routine once you call their name, but if you give the command only (without name) they will learn what that particular command means. This is my first dog, so I didn't really know what to expect. It made sense at the time, but now I am wondering if I wasted my $125! I will say that there were other much larger dogs in the class (2 german sheppards) so the trainer had me and the owner of a Chihuahua in a separate gated area for "play". I was kind of surprised that they put together a class with larger and smaller dogs. Now the GS's were both really nice puppies, but one swipe of the paw and mine would have been history.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I forgot to mention that they told us.. Do not use your dogs name as a reprimand.Do not say..Kirbie NO.Use other words for reprimands,such as Enough,EH-EH,Uh ,HEy etc.Teach them a specific word that means STOP WHAT YOU ARE DOING>Instead of saying Kirbie NO ,..say Kirbie Enough etc. They said your dog/puppy should always associate his name with good things only. So you are right in what you said Kallie?Catchers Mom


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Feb 13 2005, 03:31 PM
> *I forgot to mention that they told us.. Do not use your dogs name as a reprimand.Do not  say..Kirbie NO.Use other words for reprimands,such as  Enough,EH-EH,Uh ,HEy etc.Teach them a specific word that means STOP WHAT YOU ARE DOING>Instead of saying Kirbie NO ,..say Kirbie Enough etc.   They said your dog/puppy should always associate his name with good things only. So you are right in what you said Kallie?Catchers Mom
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35140*


[/QUOTE]

Sheila, what I had heard was not to say their name in a bad tone... like ... CAT... CHER!!! But I have never been told it is wrong to say their name to get their attention... even if you need to say a reprimand. 

In my household, with two dogs, I almost have to say their names or they don't know who I am talking to. If Catcher is across the room chewing on a chair leg, I can say "no" all day long and he doesn't know who I'm talking to, he is so busy with that chair. But if I say, Catcher, get away from the chair, he will. 

Actually, with that particular problem I usually make a very loud noise and he'll run away from the chair ...... He's gotten to associate the loud noise with my not wanting him to chew the chair...

All these training methods are intersting... looks like there is... and I hesitate to say this.....more than one way to "skin a cat"







[gosh where in the world did that phrase come from!?!]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 13 2005, 03:29 PM
> *I thought the same thing too...but this was a point that the trainer kept stressing.  She said that they will go through their whole routine once you call their name, but if you give the command only (without name) they will learn what that particular command means.  This is my first dog, so I didn't really know what to expect.  It made sense at the time, but now I am wondering if I wasted my $125!  I will say that there were other much larger dogs in the class (2 german sheppards) so the trainer had me and the owner of a Chihuahua in a separate gated area for "play".  I was kind of surprised that they put together a class with larger and smaller dogs.  Now the GS's were both really nice puppies, but one swipe of the paw and mine would have been history.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35139*


[/QUOTE]

I can sort of see in theory what she means but I've never seen it happen. When I went to training class with my first Maltese, Rosebud, we spent a lot of time getting the dog to respond when we said their name... to get them to look at us and make eye contact when their name was said. Because that is how I was taught so many years ago, it just stuck with me. I do that now and really like to have that responsiveness... once I say their name and they look at me... I have their attention and then I can talk to them....


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

In the obedience class we went to, they also said to say their name first to get their attention before giving a command. The problem in that class was also that all the other dogs where big puppy dogs. Alex was not a puppy anymore and was a dwarf compared to the other ones. So he was always watching his back. A lot of things that they teached in that class were also obsolete to us since we already were over the housebreaking part and things relative to puppies. 
Now since Alex is an only dog, I don't have to say his name each time I yell at him for doing something he shouldn't, he knows perfectly well who I am talking to and he will give the evil eye. Like "what do you want with me", "live me alone".


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Jonathan is the ring leader for barking when it starts. I trained the dogs to be quiet by having them come to me and sit. Now when Jonathan is barking and I call his name, Mikey comes blasting to me all excited and sits down LOL


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Feb 13 2005, 08:34 PM
> *Jonathan is the ring leader for barking when it starts. I trained the dogs to be quiet by having them come to me and sit. Now when Jonathan is barking and I call his name, Mikey comes blasting to me all excited and sits down LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35168*


[/QUOTE]

Oh, how cute... I can just picture that!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

We went to our second training class today...we had a different instructor this time. Apparently the one last week was only a fill-in. Boy did we get gyped last week....this trainer is wonderful. And she did agree with everyone that we should be using the pup's name when we call her! K&C's Mom....you were right about that one! We actually learned how to do a down and restrained recall. We had so much fun this week and now we cannot wait to practice what we have learned. One other great tip she gave was to train them on an empty (or almost empty) stomach. That worked wonders. We used her kibble as a "treat", although I'm not sure we should be doing that....but it worked. Next week we are going to bring liverwurst as her treat for class.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm glad it's going well and that you like the real instructor!!! I use kibble as a treat too. If we are going to be doing a lot of training I mix it up and he never knows if he's going to get a treat or a kibble. It's also good so I don't over do the treats.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If he is excited for his kibble, it is a fine treat! You can actually feed him a whole meal as treats. Its good practice and helps tire them out. I'm glad you are enjoying the class. 

Some people like to put some stinky treats (hot dog, liver treats) in a baggy with the kibble so it smells really good and they get a few stinky treats, too. It makes it special. 

Our trainer is sponsored by Clean Run and she got these bags of fish and venison treats that stink to high heavens but man do the dogs love them LOL


----------



## beccypaul (Oct 23, 2004)

we have been to 4 classes so far and i must say i find them great fun!

We always use the dogs name and i take cheese for rewards.

Dixie loves meeting all the other pups and she is the most sociable puppy there. She does really well on all the basic moves, we are now doing 'wait' command at roads. We swap pups and recall across the room and its fine. We are doing all this in order to meet the Kennel club requirements certificate which includes how your dog reacts to another person and to a strange dog etc.

All of the pups (even the boisterous ones) are trained only using the reward method.
Bec & Dixie


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yesterday was our second class.WE did massageing,Take It and Gotca
The Take it was training to ,take it on command/Gotca was to get ahold of their collars and say Gotca so you dont scare them if you have to get ahold of them in an emergency.
Im going to wait a week and see what I think of this Trainer she doesnt seem highly motivated and at this time im dissapointed.So hopefully next week will be better. There is only one other dog in class with us (A Lab Puppy)who REALLY needs training. He jumps around alot and scares Kirbie who thinks hes trying to get him, so Kirbie wants to bite him.Made Kirbioe VERY leary and nervious.If it isnt better next week I will ask for my money back and find a different class.I forgot to mentioned the Trainer was 45 min. late last week and really didnt even say she was sorry.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Sheila, the trainer doesn't sound very motivated if she is 45 minutes late and doesn't even offer an apology. How many classes can you attend and still get your money back? From other's posts here I assume there are a lot of great classes out there, I'd keep hunting till I found one because it doesn't sound like your OR Kirbie are having much fun.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Feb 20 2005, 12:30 PM
> *Sheila, the trainer doesn't sound very motivated if she is 45 minutes late and doesn't even offer an apology.  How many classes can you attend and still get your money back?  From other's posts here I assume there are a lot of great classes out there, I'd keep hunting till I found one because it doesn't sound like your OR Kirbie are having much fun.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36533*


[/QUOTE]
Im not sure what their policy is on refunds,BUT I know if things are not better next week We are OUTTA THERE. I have checked with other classes and they are WAY out of my price range 500.00 and up.So if this doesnt work out I will try to train out of the book myself.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm so glad to hear that everyone's baby is doing so well.

Bella graduates on Thursday and she has done great. She was a bit out of control last week but that's because I was out of town and my parents took care of her and they spoil her rotten. So now that she's back at home with me...things are much better. I will post pictures of her graduation!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

WOOHOO! Will bella have a cap and gown on too? LOL


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awwww!!! I can't wait for Bella's graduation pictures!!! You must be a very proud mom!!!! That would be so cute if they had caps and gowns


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

no caps and gowns but I did get her the cutest harness on ebay that has angel wings so that will be her graduation outfit!!! See below


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

too cute!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Too TOO Cute!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Ooooh! I was going to get that for Peanut in blue, but my bf said he refused to walk with me and Peanut if he was wearing angel wings.







Men!!


----------



## kimmie (Feb 23, 2005)

That is just soooooooo cute.

You people are just so lucky having classes you can go to. I live in a small town and there is nothing like that available. I have taught my 2 year old Pap to be very good with commands but I get the feeling that my Keeko is a different species entirely. He is at 3 months just starting to do the things that Mishka did at 2 months. He hates the leash so much but today tried the harness on him and we actually moved around the house and yard very well. Phew....... trial and error aye !


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Well, Bella graduated from her class and she's doing so good. She listens to me she sits when I tell her, she stays, she comes in command and she does down. Now I'm teaching her up. The only problem is her potty training. When she's in her play pen she goes in the puppy pads but when she's out and about the house she'll go every where. The other morning I was getting ready and I couldn't find Bella. I called her and she came up the stairs, when I finally went down I found poop. What is wrong with her...this drives me crazy


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awww! Congrats to you and your little graduate!!







Don't worry too much about the potty training, Bella will get it eventually. Just remember to stick with a routine. I know that's easier said than done, but hey, if I could potty train a dog...anyone can!!!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

I am so looking forward to training classes with Sisse, but until she has had all the required shots, no go......our Vet is adamant about spacing the vacinations out and not giving to many on one visit. I like that part, she seems to really know this breed and what they are all about. So, we train at home for now. How do you all get a dog to "speak"......I was trying to get Sis to speak the other night, I had her treat and she "sat" on command. I "barked" and said "speak", she looked at me like I was a fool.....Joe said I should eat the liver treat because I did it so well!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@Mar 3 2005, 10:57 AM
> *How do you all get a dog to "speak"......I was trying to get Sis to speak the other night, I had her treat and she "sat" on command.  I "barked" and said "speak", she looked at me like I was a fool.....Joe said I should eat the liver treat because I did it so well!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









I just did what you are doing. I held up his favorite treat and I barked at him until he barked back, then he got the treat. Eventually I threw in the speak command, and he got it. I'm glad no one got a video of me barking at Peanut


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

You know, I was watching that show on Animal Planet the other day, "Who gets the Dog". The "expert" on that show said that dogs do not "mimic" people. I didn't believe her because there are certain things that we do that Sis will join in on when we are playing!! I guess I will just have to keep barking at Sis!! LOL...and by the way, the liver treats really stink, so Joe will have to find something else that interests me!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@Mar 3 2005, 11:15 AM
> *You know, I was watching that show on Animal Planet the other day, "Who gets the Dog".  The "expert" on that show said that dogs do not "mimic" people.  I didn't believe her because there are certain things that we do that Sis will join in on when we are playing!!  I guess I will just have to keep barking at Sis!! LOL...and by the way, the liver treats really stink, so Joe will have to find something else that interests me!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







I will bark for some jewlery









I know what you mean...there are so many conflicting ideas about pets and behaviors. I guess you just have to find what works for your individual dog. I must say I am getting nervous about having a new puppy around. I still have plenty of time before he's ready to come home, but I hope he's as easy to train as Peanut is


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

From what I have read, most seem to feel that the current dog in the household will actually "help train" the new puppy. Kinda like having a Nanny!!


----------

